# Dry cat food with peas...



## ShrubDominator (Jul 4, 2014)

I have spent a good chunk of time searching the net for a healthy, high-protein, low-fat, grain-free cat food. I stumbled upon BLUE Freedom Grain-Free Indoor Chicken Recipe dry cat food. I thought I struck gold until I read that an overabundance of peas (fourth ingredient) in a hedgie's diet is no good due to the high phosphorus content. I shall list the ingredients down below.

I tend to overanalyse things, so it would be great to get a second opinion! What dry cat food have you fed your hedgies without difficulty?

The phosphorus content has been listed as 1.5% by a competitor brand (claiming they were 0.8%, but much fattier). Calcium isn't listed, so I'm flying a little blind when it comes to the phosphorus:calcium ratio.

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Peas, Potatoes, Pea Starch, Pea Fiber, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Cellulose, Flaxseed (source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Natural Chicken Flavor, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Cranberries, Blueberries, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Alfalfa Meal, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Turmeric, Dried Chicory Root, Oil of Rosemary, Beta Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Choline Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Salt, Caramel, Potassium Chloride, Dried Yeast (source of Saccharomyces cerevisiae), Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation product, Dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

My baby boy isn't even with me yet. Should everything go well, I'll be bringing him home in a little under three weeks; I want to be prepared.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Would you mind linking where you found the information on peas? My girl is on Natural Balance Peas and Chicken and the first ingredient is peas. I read somewhere (on here I'm sure) that besides meat as the first ingredient, peas is the next best thing. It's one food in my mix.


----------



## ShrubDominator (Jul 4, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> Would you mind linking where you found the information on peas? My girl is on Natural Balance Peas and Chicken and the first ingredient is peas. I read somewhere (on here I'm sure) that besides meat as the first ingredient, peas is the next best thing. It's one food in my mix.


http://hedgehogheadquarters.com/secure/treats.htm "Corn and peas contain excess phosphorus, which decreases the calcium absorption and should only be fed in small amounts." (Exact quote repeated on several websites.)
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=18+1798&aid=2806 "The calciumhosphorus ratio should be 1.2 - 1.5:1."

Maybe filling its diet with additional peas wouldn't be such a great idea.

Likely, I'm being paranoid. If your hedgehog seems perfectly fine, chances are, she is.

Personally, I think that the high nutritional value in a quality meat and veggie-based cat food outweighs the cons.

It isn't news that phosphorus can hinder the absorption of calcium. So, I imagine it's been taken into consideration when making high-quality cat food for decades.

So, at the end of the day, I doubt it will hurt to give peas a chance.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks. I think what I'll do is begin adding cottage cheese or yogurt to her diet, in small portions, of course. If she tolerates it well that should add more calcium to her diet.


----------



## ShrubDominator (Jul 4, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> Thanks. I think what I'll do is begin adding cottage cheese or yogurt to her diet, in small portions, of course. If she tolerates it well that should add more calcium to her diet.


Good idea! I believe I'll do the same. Cottage cheese may be better as it's low in lactose, unless one can find lactose-free yoghurt.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Commercially sold pet foods are all required to be properly balanced. While the ingredient quality definitely varies, there should be no problems with the vitamins & minerals, etc. being properly balanced for the animal they're sold for. So I personally wouldn't worry about the peas being included at all, or try to supplement a bunch of calcium. Keep in mind that vitamins can also be overdosed and cause problems that way. Cottage cheese once in a while would be fine, but I wouldn't offer it every night.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

A treat is what I was thinking. I like cottage cheese myself so I can eat what she doesn't so I'm not wasting it. However, do you know if I should try the dry cottage cheese or wet? The dry might be easier on the tummy I think. All these food questions!:lol:


----------



## ShrubDominator (Jul 4, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> A treat is what I was thinking. I like cottage cheese myself so I can eat what she doesn't so I'm not wasting it. However, do you know if I should try the dry cottage cheese or wet? The dry might be easier on the tummy I think. All these food questions!:lol:


Hm... Dry cottage cheese is commonly known as 'farmer cheese'. As most people say 'cottage cheese' is a good treat for hedgies, I'd assume they're referring to the wet kind. Farmer cheese could possibly be easier to choke on as it's quite crumbly.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Gotcha. I use it in perogies. It tastes similar.


----------

